

Scary Things About Dropbox, Google Docs and the Cloud at Large  - mstjern
http://xendow.com/blog/2011/11/7-scary-things-about-dropbox-google-docs-and-the-cloud-at-large/

======
SkyMarshal
Shout out to Tarsnap and SpiderOak, best two backup services I'm aware of
regarding data security:

<http://www.tarsnap.com/design.html>

<http://spideroak.com/engineering_matters>

Not an employee or anything, just a happy customer of the latter.

